# Need kitchen paint color advice!



## MeggoRal (Sep 3, 2016)

I need some help picking out a paint color for my kitchen to help take attention away from those 80's ceramic tiles. The dark tiles are a navy blue color, my least favorite color. The cabinets are a glossy white, and the countertops are black/grey granite. I want to make this room feel more inviting and less like a sterile laboratory. The walls are currently Wickham Gray by Benjamin Moore, a very pale gray with subtle green/blue hints. I think I have to stick with cool toned colors because of the blue, black and white. I'm on a gray kick right now but open to any suggestions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

It does feel like a laboratory, with all the black and white.

There are only two things you can do with that floor: replace it, or cover it up. You could run a long stretch of a colorful carpet runner along the left side of the island from where the photo was taken all or most of the way down. Add a small carpet mat in front of the sink, too. 

Maybe paint the bulkhead all the way around the kitchen a bright bold color or something to offset all that white.


----------



## MeggoRal (Sep 3, 2016)

KellyCharlton said:


> nice kitchen..I think so its perfect..




Thank you Kelly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

To me your floor is beautiful. The entire kitchen is lovely.
You see a lot of old movies that have this type of floor
in the NY Penthouses. They are elegant and timeless.

Instead of thinking its dated, look at it with a different eye
and embrace it for its vintage feel. 
I like the light grey walls very much, I think it goes well with
the white cabinets. 

My only suggestion to to add some cherry/cranberry red accents to
the kitchen. Start with the tea pot on the counter, swap it for
a red one. Also a bonsai plant in a colorful pot (with red and navy)
would look nice on your table, as well as your countertop. 

Your kitchen is gorgeous.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I like your kitchen. I would not rush to make changes but the colors of the floor, cabinets, and wall do blend in a bit. If I were replacing the fridge a black one would provide a nice visual balance against the double ovens. 

I think you are on the right track with painting the wall and bulkhead. 

Another thought is to consider replacing some of those recessed lights with software controlled multi-color LED lights. I have no direct experience with them, but a few of them strategically placed might provide a number of different looks and ambiance, working well against your lightly colored floor and cabinets.


----------

